# Best leisure battery? Need replacement now



## pipsqueak55 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi all, my leisure battery has given up the ghost it was a power point 110 and was 3 yrs old,was bought from local electrical auto repair shop paid approx £115 then! so i really need advice on a replacement battery. We do a lot of wild camping down here in West Wales so i need a really well respected make trouble is i have not found a ratings guide on which make and value for money are the best. So its over to you fellow motorhomers any ideas ?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Give Tayna a ring, they are from Welsh Wales

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-100824-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101222-.html


----------

